# Nightclub girls gallery (350D with kit lens)



## tonyx

did a new girls of estonia nightclub gallery:

http://antonipildid.net

here's a sample:







let me know what you think

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nightclub photo gallery by Anton Klink:
http://antonipildid.net (main gallery)
http://pbase.com/antonipildid


----------



## Don Simon

tonyx said:
			
		

> let me know what you thinkhttp://pbase.com/antonipildid



I think I'm on the next plane to Estonia 

Nice work!


----------



## nealjpage

ZaphodB said:
			
		

> I think I'm on the next plane to Estonia
> 
> Nice work!



I agree.  Are flights cheap from Oregon?


----------



## Sw1tchFX

i like it.


----------



## Lensmeister

One Return to Estonia please ..... and medical insurance 

on the photographic side ... Well exposed and captured ..... Welcome to TPF 

It might be an idea to get the blonde in the pink skirt in to a studio in exchange for some prints for her.  She is a natural in posing ... and the club atmosphere suits her ... Worth a try.


----------



## jlbrew3

Wow...wish i was in estonia

The picture is great, well set apart from the background.


----------



## ShootHoops

I like this one too.

I agree with jlbrew3, it is indeed well set apart from the background.


----------



## PiMpPiStOl

Someone suggested you to me...im making a cd cover, and i need pics or something, and yeah. if you might wanna help or something, email me! d3m0n1c_5n00py@yahoo.com


----------



## Illah

ZaphodB said:
			
		

> I think I'm on the next plane to Estonia
> 
> Nice work!



Or come to San Francisco 

Though the shot above is much nicer than my one, good work.  I'm still developing my club-shooting skills (harder than it looks what with super low light and odd lighting).  

http://gallery.grooveeffect.com/

--Illah


----------



## DarkEyes

ZaphodB said:
			
		

> I think I'm on the next plane to Estonia
> 
> Nice work!



DITTO. I'm withya There.


----------



## Hoppy

A stunning shot....

Were you using 2nd curtain flash? as there seems to be a slight echo of the image around the right sides of all edges.g


----------



## lostprophet

Hoppy said:
			
		

> as there seems to be a slight echo of the image around the right sides of all edges.



can't say I noticed the edges


----------



## tonyx

Hoppy said:
			
		

> A stunning shot....
> 
> Were you using 2nd curtain flash? as there seems to be a slight echo of the image around the right sides of all edges.g


 
thanks! I always use 1st curtain flash, since I find 2nd curtain is close to unusable for unpredictable action shots.


----------



## THE FLASH

Can't find much scenery like that in this quiet part of Wales


----------

